# MAC et TV SONY



## ANGLES (4 Avril 2009)

j'ai branché ma TV sony Full HD par cable HDMI sur mon Mac
seul le fond d'écran apparait et pas le reste.
Y a-t-il des réglages spéciaux à effectuer?
Merci


----------



## whereismymind (4 Avril 2009)

Tu n'as pas le reste parce que ta TV est utilisée par le Mac comme un écran secondaire, il faut cocher la recopie vidéo si tu veux reproduire ton écran sur la TV.


----------



## ANGLES (4 Avril 2009)

Merci;
Peux-tu me dire VP où on coche cette "option"?
Allez l'OM


----------



## whereismymind (4 Avril 2009)

Dans Préférences Système, Moniteurs.

PS: L'option n'apparaît que si ton Mac est branché à la TV !


----------



## ANGLES (4 Avril 2009)

ok merci.


----------



## Matsuto (5 Avril 2009)

deux options, soit tu utilise la recopie video et dans ce cas la, la resolution sur ta tv sera limité a celle de ton mac (si tu as un macbook, se sera 1280*800) donc pas en full hd, si tu veux maintenant utiliser ta tv en 1920*1080, tu dois la regler en ecran externe et dire au mac que c'est ton ecran principal. Comme ca tout apparaitra sur ta tv et tu seras l'utiliser en FULL HD. (en bref, faut mettre l'ecran du mac en ecran secondaire, et l'ecran de la tv en ecran primaire. ces reglage se font dans le meme menu qu'expliquer plus haut, il suffit de decocher l'option de miroir des deux ecrans)


----------

